
Asia-Europe Container Freight Rates Plummet 70% in 3 Weeks - randomname2
http://gcaptain.com/asia-europe-container-freight-rates-drops-28-percent/
======
dante2121
Why?

~~~
ap3
There was another gcaptain article here recently where they noted the fall in
the shipping index.

The Economist attributed it more to an excess in supply (freight ships) rather
than a fall in demand.

So a China slowdown in coal shipments would mean the ships built to supply the
expected growth are now sitting idle.

~~~
randomname2
One can simply blame it on supply but it's looking more like global trade just
snapped.

November is actually a time for typical seasonal strength for freight and thus
global trade around the world. This divergence from seasonality has only
occurred at this scale once before, in 2008.

Supply has indeed surged, but only due to mal-investment in building ships for
the renaissance of global trade, which never happened, as growth in global
trade has been slowing down for some time: [http://www.acting-
man.com/?p=41518](http://www.acting-man.com/?p=41518)

